
In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks - spenvo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/coming-to-your-1200-relief-check-donald-j-trumps-name/2020/04/14/071016c2-7e82-11ea-8013-1b6da0e4a2b7_story.html
======
bb2018
This is extremely ridiculous. It would be like if every time you paid your
taxes your forms said "Please make your check out to the order of Donald
Trump"

------
temp43t453
/rant trump card /

------
jjgreen
Nice of him to pay for that.

